# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер для RAID SROMBUS42E под Windows Server 2008R2

## cht3

На сайте интела только под 2003 ось,  ктонить знает может есть ли возможность установить 2008R2 на ентот рейд контроллер. Кучу дров перепробывал все бестолку!

Мать: SE7520AF2 (http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/mother...200_31113.html)
RAID Controller BIOS H431
SROMBU42E 
Fw: 514P

----------

